# Tottenham - Inter 3-0



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2013)

Gara di lusso di Europa League di ottavi di finale tra il Club inglese del Tottenham ed Inter. Il Tottenham grande favorito per domani e per la vittoria finale dell'Europa League. I londinesi sono attualmente terzi in Premier League e con Villas Boas stanno facendo una grandissima stagione, infatti l'ultima sconfitta risale a novembre. Il Tottenham è imbattuto in Europa League. c'è pure un certo Gareth Bale che scalpita

*Dove vedere Tottenham Inter in tv, in diretta?
*
La partita sarà trasmessa su SKY e Mediaset Premium

Di seguito commenti e formazioni ufficiali



Le due squadre si sono incontrare di recente e vale a dire nella Champions League 2010/2011 ai gironi. L'Inter si impose per 4-3 a San Siro mentre perse a Londra per 3-1. In quelle due partite Gareth Bale fece notare proprio le sue grandi doti, facendo due partite incredibili. Il Tottenham in quella Champions League batto elimino il Milan agli ottavi per poi essere eliminati dal Real Madrid ai quarti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Marzo 2013)

madò...quante ne prenderanno...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo in una goleada


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2013)

La vedo male per l'Inter.


----------



## DannySa (6 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo nell'asfaltata


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2013)

Si probabilmente l'Inter prendera una bella legnata. Con Bale che fara ballare la difesa intertriste


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Marzo 2013)

bale contro schelotto/silvestre


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Marzo 2013)

speriamo che vince il Tottenham


----------



## iceman. (6 Marzo 2013)

strama bene bene


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

Devono andare il piu avanti possibile


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2013)

Peccato che si sono presi il totocoso, avrei preferito una più abbordabile. Almeno andavano avanti in El


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Peccato che si sono presi il totocoso, avrei preferito una più abbordabile. Almeno andavano avanti in El



Tifo'o pur se uscissero finiranno dietro in campionato.


----------



## juventino (7 Marzo 2013)

Io non li darei per spacciati. Quest'anno stanno avendo una serie di botte di ano non da poco. In campionato ogni volta che sembra che debbano crollare definitivamente riescono sempre a rimanere in vita, a pochi punti dal terzo posto. Senza dimenticare che sono ancora in corsa pure per la Coppa Italia. Sinceramente penso che possano farcela.


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io non li darei per spacciati. Quest'anno stanno avendo una serie di botte di ano non da poco. In campionato ogni volta che sembra che debbano crollare definitivamente riescono sempre a rimanere in vita, a pochi punti dal terzo posto. Senza dimenticare che sono ancora in corsa pure per la Coppa Italia. Sinceramente penso che possano farcela.


Sono d'accordo.
Ovviamente sper che possano andare il più avanti possibile, l'Europa League è una competizione dispendiosa in termine di energie


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Marzo 2013)

per me il Tottenham è il favorito numero 1 per l'Europa League


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per me il Tottenham è il favorito numero 1 per l'Europa League



insieme all'anzhi e al chelsea imho


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Marzo 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> insieme all'anzhi e al chelsea imho



direi più l'Anzhi...il Chelsea è inferiore al Tottenham


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> direi più l'Anzhi...il Chelsea è inferiore al Tottenham



ma ha comunque sulla carta la rosa di livello più alto


----------



## Serginho (7 Marzo 2013)

A me pare che una vera favorita non ci sia affatto. Tutte hanno molte lacune e non hanno dimostrato una solidità tale da renderle favorite alla vittoria finale. Il Tottenham è stato salvato da un gol di Dembelè nel finale col Lione, altrimenti era fuori e inoltre nel girone è arrivato dietro alla Lazio. L'Anzhi non mi convince del tutto, anche se ha dimostrato di essere una squadra solida. il Chelsea ha rischiato grosso in casa con lo Sparta Praga, salvato da un gran gol di Hazard


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>








dopo il taxi per Maicon taxi per l'Inter


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2013)

Gol bale ahahahahahaha che scarsoni


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

1-0 Bale che giocatore.


----------



## chicagousait (7 Marzo 2013)

Bale


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Marzo 2013)

bale di testa!ahahah


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Marzo 2013)

e 1...vediamo se ne prendono 4-5


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2013)

E 1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Marzo 2013)

ahahahah un altro ne stavano a fa


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (7 Marzo 2013)

Cosa si è mangiato Defoe..


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2013)

Sto Handanovic lo avessimo noi mamma mia staremmo primi e loro ultimi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Marzo 2013)

Inter per il momento ridicola


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sto Handanovic lo avessimo noi mamma mia staremmo primi e loro ultimi



verissimo!!fa almeno 2 o 3 parate decisive a partita


----------



## iceman. (7 Marzo 2013)

ma che roba e'? cassano punta fissa Rotfl..chivu poi ancora in giro ...alvaro pereira cambkasso Scarsissimi


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

ahahahaahha giallo per simulazione per Bale ed era diffidato ahahahahahha


----------



## iceman. (7 Marzo 2013)

sto jesus pensavo fosse bravo invece e' peggio di zapata


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

2-0 Sigurdsson


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2013)

Ecco un altro tra l'altro handanovic aveva parato


----------



## Ale (7 Marzo 2013)

solo con noi hanno avuto fortuna..


----------



## chicagousait (7 Marzo 2013)

E arrivò il secondo


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2013)

Ne prendono 10


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;140855 ha scritto:


> ahahahaahha giallo per simulazione per Bale ed era diffidato ahahahahahha


Gliene faranno talmente tanti che nel ritorno manderanno la primavera in campo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Marzo 2013)

Sto planando


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sto planando



Aspetto il terzo goal per planare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Marzo 2013)

Faranno la rimonta


----------



## iceman. (7 Marzo 2013)

cambiasso farebbe bene a ritirarsi


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2013)

Boh io speravo che passassero... almeno vanno avanti


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh io speravo che passassero... almeno vanno avanti



beh in effetti anche se non mancano piu tantissime partite dopo questa e il ritorno, le energie le sprecano ma non piu tantissime


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2013)

Sto Bale comunque dal modo di correre e giocare sembra ronaldo. Lo sta copiando persino le punizione le calcio come lui


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

Alvarez


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Marzo 2013)

alvareeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2013)

Che cesso santo cielo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Certo che andare li e non giocare con Guarin e Palcio è da fessi


----------



## BB7 (7 Marzo 2013)

Il Tottenham sta umiliando l'Inter però si scoprono troppo e esagerano nel pressing. L'inter invece è semplicemente ridicola. Spero in una goleada memorabile


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

finito primo tempo 2-0 tottenham.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Marzo 2013)

comunque sigurdsson mi piace tanto, così come il connazionale sigthorsson, attaccante dell'ajax (peccato che passi troppo tempo in infermeria)


----------



## Harvey (7 Marzo 2013)

Pure Dembele è un bel giocatore, anche se ricordavo giocasse più avanti...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Marzo 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Pure Dembele è un bel giocatore, anche se ricordavo giocasse più avanti...


Dove sta giocando ? In mediana ?


----------



## Harvey (7 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dove sta giocando ? In mediana ?



Si sta giocando con Parker nei due in mediana


----------



## DannySa (7 Marzo 2013)

Che squadretta, quando lo batterebbero mai un Barcelona 2-0 nell'anno dove i "senatori" sono stati cacciati tutti in blocco?
L'inter è in questa situazione dal post pippete, una squadretta perdente con la mentalità perdente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Marzo 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Si sta giocando con Parker nei due in mediana


A quanto pare è un giocatore duttile, infatti se non erro nel Belgio, qualche volta, ha giocato nei tre di centrocampo(Penny potrà concordare o smentirmi  )e in generale sapevo che potesse giocare addirittura esterno. Bel giocatore.


----------



## pennyhill (7 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dove sta giocando ? In mediana ?



Già da un bel po’, ha iniziato con Jol al Fulham. Direi che è stata la scelta migliore per la sua carriera, fornisce grande dinamismo, è sempre presente anche con la testa (da esterno era più abulico), ha un buon bagaglio tecnico, e direi che per giocare più avanti vedeva troppo poco la porta.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2013)

Cioe siamo solo a +1 dall'inter? Pieta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Già da un bel po’, ha iniziato con Jol al Fulham. Direi che è stata la scelta migliore per la sua carriera, fornisce grande dinamismo, è sempre presente anche con la testa (da esterno era più abulico), ha un buon bagaglio tecnico, e direi che per giocare più avanti vedeva troppo poco la porta.


Ah, quindi ha trovato la sua dimensione proprio in mediana.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

che affare Alvaro Pereira acquistone


----------



## Hammer (7 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cioe siamo solo a +1 dall'inter? Pieta



Bene così, almeno si tengono il romanaccio anche per la prossima stagione


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Bene così, almeno si tengono il romanaccio anche per la prossima stagione



beh mica tanto se noi sbagliamo un partita siamo sotto a loro.


----------



## DannySa (7 Marzo 2013)

E 3!!


----------



## smallball (7 Marzo 2013)

3-0...


----------



## DannySa (7 Marzo 2013)

Il pelatone vigile s'è perso l'uomo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

3-0 che fenomeni ahahah


----------



## Doctore (7 Marzo 2013)

come abbiamo fatto a pareggiare il derby...


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Marzo 2013)

cambiasso è veramente scandaloso!!! ci lamentiamo di ambrosini, ma questo è molto peggio


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2013)

E 3. Grande Villas Boas


----------



## DannySa (7 Marzo 2013)

Ah giocava Kovacic? non me n'ero accorto


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Marzo 2013)

Di una pochezza imbarazzante sta squadra


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

Kovacic ma daiii fino ad ora nulla di che non ha fatto vedere niente vedremo nelle prossime partite 15 milioni un barca di soldi troppi.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Marzo 2013)

genio straccioni a tenerlo sempre in campo quel morto che cammina


----------



## Doctore (7 Marzo 2013)

possiamo dirlo?il milan ha fatto un affarone scambio pazzini cassano.Grazie galliani!(per il resto devi morire cmq ;D)


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2013)

Quante gioie ci regala l'Inter....


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> possiamo dirlo?il milan ha fatto un affarone scambio pazzini cassano.Grazie galliani!(per il resto devi morire cmq ;D)



l'abbiamo fatto a priori dei gol assist e tutto quando, ci abbiamo guadagnato già solo umanamente, poi ora per noi Pazzini e una riserva loro hanno preso Cazzano per farlo giocare titolare e non mi sembra molto continuo come giocatore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;140932 ha scritto:


> l'abbiamo fatto a priori dei gol assist e tutto quando, ci abbiamo guadagnato già solo umanamente, poi ora per noi Pazzini e una riserva loro hanno preso Cazzano per farlo giocare titolare e non mi sembra molto continuo come giocatore.


Si aggrappano disperatamente a Palacio e quando non c'è lui affondano. Io dico che il Bologna può farci il regalino.


----------



## DannySa (7 Marzo 2013)

Ci sono tante squadre come l'Udinese, la Roma degli ultimi anni e via via le squadre che arrivando in EL se ne uscivano contro i lituani di turno perché dovevano salvarsi o per non perdere energie per il campionato, ecco l'inter è tutto questo però PEGGIO.
Hanno 0 italiani, 0 giovani italiani interessanti, in EL a meno che non trovino i rumeni scarsi di turno non passano nemmeno il girone, sono la vergogna del calcio italiano in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Doctore (7 Marzo 2013)

Amala!


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Marzo 2013)

bene bene oh


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Marzo 2013)

Che dite, lo fanno il quarto ?


----------



## smallball (7 Marzo 2013)

pazzesco handanovic ancora


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Marzo 2013)

hanno pure fortuna


----------



## Doctore (7 Marzo 2013)

L inter deve andare avanti in el per 2 motivi... Primo si sfiancano per il posto champions e poi per il ranking uefa


----------



## DannySa (7 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che dite, lo fanno il quarto ?



Tanto non cambia nulla, domani diranno: inter sei grande, nell'inferno inglese solo 3 gol e un grande Handanovic.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si aggrappano disperatamente a Palacio e quando non c'è lui affondano. Io dico che il Bologna può farci il regalino.



Palacio sta tenendo su la baracca, Cassano non lo vedo molto continuo, se non e in giornata e penoso, noi almeno stiamo tirando su un progetto di giovani poco per volta, loro sono sempre gli stessi vecchi e stra polliti non hanno manco un progetto niente di niente. Andare in EL per noi non sarebbe una tragedia visto che abbiamo cambiato tantissimo, anche se per quanto mi riguarda per andare in EL io non ci andrei manco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;140947 ha scritto:


> Palacio sta tenendo su la baracca, Cassano non lo vedo molto continuo, se non e in giornata e penoso, noi almeno stiamo tirando su un progetto di giovani poco per volta, loro sono sempre gli stessi vecchi e stra polliti non hanno manco un progetto niente di niente. Andare in EL per noi non sarebbe una tragedia visto che abbiamo cambiato tantissimo, anche se per quanto mi riguarda per andare in EL io non ci andrei manco.


Sia mai, non possiamo farci soffiare il posto da queste pippe o dalla Florentia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> L inter deve andare avanti in el per 2 motivi... Primo si sfiancano per il posto champions e poi per il ranking uefa



beh ma tanto per andare avanti mancano poche partite, sia se passano che vadano fuori ci sarà sempre qualcosa di positivo 





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sia mai, non possiamo farci soffiare il posto da queste pippe o dalla Florentia.



naah la fiorentina non credo, da questi non so, se non avessero avuto un fondoschiena sarebbero sotto almeno di un paio di punti.



Handanovic salva il risultato se non fosse per lui finirebbero tutte in goleada ste partite.


----------



## smallball (7 Marzo 2013)

handanovic superbo


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2013)

Grazie all'Inter domani per me il caffè in ufficio è pagato


----------



## The Ripper (7 Marzo 2013)

fortissimo vertonghen


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

Prima parata al 73


----------



## DannySa (7 Marzo 2013)

Palacio gliel'ha tirata addosso, che bomber


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Marzo 2013)

con un gol si riapre tutto...contando che mancherà pure Bale


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Marzo 2013)

Se metto in piedi una squadretta da qui a una settimana, con quest' Inter di stasera il pareggio lo strappo.
c'hanno rubato 3 punti su 4 sti fenomeni. Da non credere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Se metto in piedi una squadretta da qui a una settimana, con quest' Inter di stasera il pareggio lo strappiamo.
> c'hanno rubato 3 punti su 4 sti fenomeni. Da non credere


4 su 6.


----------



## Tobi (7 Marzo 2013)

La fiorentina quantomeno ha delle idee di gioco, giovani talentuosi come jovetic cuadrado savic roncaglia e gente tecnicamente forte come borja valero aquilani pizarro. L inter è un accozzaglia di scarsoni e bolliti. Si salvano solo palacio e guarin che sta comunwue avando una fase non positiva.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 4 su 6.



Cos'è non ti fidi della squadretta che metterei in piedi? 
tutti pensionati ma forti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Cos'è non ti fidi della squadretta che metterei in piedi?
> tutti pensionati ma forti


Wtf ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

Villas Boas sta dando suggerimenti e sta vincendo tre a 0 stracchino niente e li che guarda


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2013)

Sto Defoe è un asino


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;140978 ha scritto:


> Villas Boas sta dando suggerimenti e sta vincendo tre a 0 stracchino niente e li che guarda



Strama bbene bbene ....


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Wtf ?


? 
comunque era un battuta


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Marzo 2013)

Fortunati loro ad aver Handa.


----------



## Harvey (7 Marzo 2013)

Se non fosse stato per Defoe sta partita finiva 5 a 0 in scioltezza, comunque credo sarà sufficiente...


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2013)

Bene bene strama


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Marzo 2013)

Inde letteralmente piallata da un Tottenham straripante atleticamente.E con un attaccante decente sarebbe finita 5/6 a zero.
Ah,ennesima palese dimostrazione di incompetenza di Staminchioni,il cambio Jonathan-Alvarez è qualcosa che nemmeno l'Allegri di settembre avrebbe potuto partorire


----------



## smallball (7 Marzo 2013)

Strama Rotfl


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2013)

Non avevo mai visto il Tottenham quest'anno, Villas Boas ha messo su una bella squadra


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2013)

peccato che bale salti il ritorno però. 

bella piallata cmq.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


>


----------



## Harvey (7 Marzo 2013)

Stramaccioni dice che la squadra aveva approcciato bene prima del gol, ma lo sa che hanno segnato al quinto minuto?


----------



## Prinz (7 Marzo 2013)

non si è vinto nemmeno un derby in due anni contro questi qui, più ci penso più mi girano


----------



## juventino (7 Marzo 2013)

Onestamente non pensavo prendessero una simile scoppola. Il vero Tottenham comunque non penso sia la squadra di stasera poichè l'Inter ci ha messo del suo a farli sembrare fenomeni (questo non vuol dire ovviamente che non siano un'ottima squadra).


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Stramaccioni dice che la squadra aveva approcciato bene prima del gol, ma lo sa che hanno segnato al quinto minuto?




Sono pur sempre 4 minuti di dominio Inter ...


----------



## Harvey (7 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sono pur sempre 4 minuti di dominio Inter ...



Hai ragione  Anche perchè le parti più ilari venivano dopo, tipo "Cambiasso ha fatto il massimo in occasione del goal (di Vertonghen)" oppure "abbiamo pur sempre avuto due occasioni"


----------



## juventino (7 Marzo 2013)

Ma come cavolo ho fatto a pensare che questi potevano lottare per lo scudo con noi?E soprattutto...come diamine abbiamo fatto a perdere per la prima volta dopo più di un anno contro questi?


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Hai ragione  Anche perchè le parti più ilari venivano dopo, tipo "Cambiasso ha fatto il massimo in occasione del goal (di Vertonghen)" oppure "abbiamo pur sempre avuto due occasioni"



Certo che con queste prestazioni Strama è blindato .....


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Marzo 2013)

grandissima partita di cassano


----------



## Devil May Cry (8 Marzo 2013)

Il Tottenham l'ho visto giocare parecchie volte quest'anno e giocano bene..L'inter è una squadretta ridicola,ma questo lo si sapeva da tempo.Società,allenatore e giocatori fanno ridere..Per non parlare di Zanetti che si crede Gesù in terra ma è solo un calciatore strafinito!

Per tutti quelli che si chiedono come abbiamo fatto a pareggiare il Derby dico: Bè il derby è una partita a se!!Il Milan è stato sfortunato e l'inter fortunata...Ma sono comunque partite difficili!!Il Derby è pure sempre il Derby!


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Il Tottenham l'ho visto giocare parecchie volte quest'anno e giocano bene..L'inter è una squadretta ridicola,ma questo lo si sapeva da tempo.Società,allenatore e giocatori fanno ridere..Per non parlare di Zanetti che si crede Gesù in terra ma è solo un calciatore strafinito!
> 
> Per tutti quelli che si chiedono come abbiamo fatto a pareggiare il Derby dico: Bè il derby è una partita a se!!Il Milan è stato sfortunato e l'inter fortunata...Ma sono comunque partite difficili!!Il Derby è pure sempre il Derby!



eravamo stanchissimi e abbiamo commesso l'errore di non chiuderla e nel calcio questo spesso si paga


----------



## Devil May Cry (8 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> eravamo stanchissimi e abbiamo commesso l'errore di non chiuderla e nel calcio questo spesso si paga



Si hai ragione pure te!!A me del pareggio del Derby non frega nulla..Alla fine abbiamo pareggiato e tutto il mondo ha visto che li abbiamo presi a pallonate..Non avremo vinto,ma poco importa!!Siamo terzi con un punto in più rispetto a loro!


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Si hai ragione pure te!!A me del pareggio del Derby non frega nulla..Alla fine abbiamo pareggiato e tutto il mondo ha visto che li abbiamo presi a pallonate..Non avremo vinto,ma poco importa!!Siamo terzi con un punto in più rispetto a loro!



appunto..preferisco avere battuto la lazio 3-0 una giornata dopo, meglio cosi che vincere il derby e poi pareggiare con la lazio


----------



## Devil May Cry (8 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> appunto..preferisco avere battuto la lazio 3-0 una giornata dopo, meglio cosi che vincere il derby e poi pareggiare con la lazio



Concordo!!
Comunque per ritornare in tema: Dicevano che il Milan avrebbe preso un imbarcata assurda contro il Barcellona,ci sfottevano gli interisti,ci prendevano in giro.Noi abbiamo vinto facendo un partitone,loro l'imbarcata se la sono presa per davvero e contro una squadra che è si forte,ma non vale la metà del Barcellona...Ahahaha mi fa troppo ridere sta cosa!


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Marzo 2013)

Vorrei analizzare con voi le partite dell inPerd : 

- Fiorentina ... ne hanno prese 4 ma poteva essere goleada 
- Milan ... boh 1-1 ma se nel primo tempo facavamo 4 gol era un risultato corretto
- Catania ... solo il catania poteva fare 2 gol e prenderne 3 
- Tottenham ... 3 gol fatti mapotevano prenderne 10 

Se avessero avuto metà del **** che hanno avuto nelle ultime partite sarebbe stata una disfatta !!!


----------



## smallball (8 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> grandissima partita di cassano


veramente inguardabile e pare notevolmente ingrassato


----------



## juventino (8 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vorrei analizzare con voi le partite dell inPerd :
> 
> - Fiorentina ... ne hanno prese 4 ma poteva essere goleada
> - Milan ... boh 1-1 ma se nel primo tempo facavamo 4 gol era un risultato corretto
> ...



E' un pò di tempo che lo sosengo. Quest'anno stanno avendo un ano clamoroso nel loro piccolo. Nonostante siano nettamente la squadra peggiore del gruppo che lotta per la Champions stanno ancora lì a pochi punti, incredibile. Ogni volta che in campionato devono subire la sconfitta che li allontani definitivamente risorgono SEMPRE.


----------



## Tom! (8 Marzo 2013)

Comunque ci fanno fare solo figure di *****...


----------



## walter 22 (8 Marzo 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> non si è vinto nemmeno un derby in due anni contro questi qui, più ci penso più mi girano


quello che penso anch'io ogni volta che li vedo giocare.


----------



## Ale (8 Marzo 2013)

i miei hanno deciso di togliere mediaset premium oggi dopo la bella figura di ieri sera


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> E' un pò di tempo che lo sosengo. Quest'anno stanno avendo un ano clamoroso nel loro piccolo. Nonostante siano nettamente la squadra peggiore del gruppo che lotta per la Champions stanno ancora lì a pochi punti, incredibile. Ogni volta che in campionato devono subire la sconfitta che li allontani definitivamente risorgono SEMPRE.


Non credo che basterà l'ano a fargli conquistare l'EL, io credo e spero che nel finale di stagione gli daremo le piste.


----------



## juventino (8 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non credo che basterà l'ano a fargli conquistare l'EL, io credo e spero che nel finale di stagione gli daremo le piste.



Basterebbe l'infortunio di uno fra Guarin e Palacio. Senza di questi avrebbero la metà dei punti che hanno ora.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Basterebbe l'infortunio di uno fra Guarin e Palacio. Senza di questi avrebbero la metà dei punti che hanno ora.



Beh Handanovic...


----------



## juventino (8 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh Handanovic...



Handanovic alla fine è pur sempre il portiere, più di tanto non può fare.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Handanovic alla fine è pur sempre il portiere, più di tanto non può fare.


Si ma ha salvato il risultato e umiliazioni un mucchio di volte


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Handanovic alla fine è pur sempre il portiere, più di tanto non può fare.



dipende eh...a voi il vostro Buffon negli anni d'oro vi portava sempre 10-15 punti...anche l'anno scorso è stato fondamentale per voi
vabbè che Handanovic non è Gigi però sta facendo una stagione mostruosa


----------



## juventino (8 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma ha salvato il risultato e umiliazioni un mucchio di volte



Diciamo che più che altro può servirgli a non perdere qualche partita, ma a vincerle grazie a lui quando il resto della squadra fa pena la vedo dura.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> dipende eh...a voi il vostro Buffon negli anni d'oro vi portava sempre 10-15 punti...anche l'anno scorso è stato fondamentale per voi
> vabbè che Handanovic non è Gigi però sta facendo una stagione mostruosa



Si ma noi avevamo comunque il Del Piero/Trezeguet/Nedved/Ibra pronto a toglierci le castagne dal fuoco in avanti. Senza di questi con gli interventi di Buffon avremo portato a casa più pareggi che vittorie.


----------



## Hammer (8 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> beh mica tanto se noi sbagliamo un partita siamo sotto a loro.



Bene così, supponendo che a fine dell'anno ce ne andiamo in Champions, altrimenti bene un paio di balle


----------

